# I installed java but it doesnt work



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok, so heres the story. I tried running minecraft(a game) and i ge an error saying my JRE is non existent. I try uninstalling and reinstalling from the java site, it didnt work. I have all the administrator priveleges to my computer. I have vista(in case you didnt pick up). 

So when i install java, i tested for it on the site. It says i dont have it. 
i have tried going to internet options and enabling java, but there isnt even a java icon present. I also tried resetting the internet from internet options and no luck.
There is a java title in control panel but the icon is a paper with a red x. 

I have also tried several resgistry cleaners and no luck, i have also manually went into my registry and deleted javasoft and tried reinstalling.
Also, any java wipers would be worth a try too.

If anyone has any ideas on how to fix this, please help. I will not be on the forums until about 15 hours from now so please check back for responses then.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run Windows System Restore - choose restore point prior to initial minecraft run - 
START | type *rstrui*

Then try Java install again - Java Downloads for All Operating Systems

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, unfortunately, I think Ive had tbis java problem for a while now. I'm on my ipod right now but tomoro, I'll try system restore to minecraft. Do you know some common applications that use java? Asking because I'm wondering if restore will help. Thanks for fast response!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know of apps that use java off-hand.

Try the restore - it can't hurt.


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok, so im not even going to try the system restore before minecraft because minecraft doesnt download any data, it saves the file and then you run it. i have a new question, is it ok to delete anything not binary from my registry that has to do with java. The only binary code i found in my registry that has something to do with java says it enables it, so i dont want to delete that... any help would be appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try javara to uninstall RaProducts


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, manually removing Java from the registry is a big job we did it in order to create a removal script unless you have a PHD in windows registry forget it. Now easiest is this free tool follow instructions here:-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/my-java-wont-work-on-my-laptop-544604.html#post3090612


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks guys, i will try these out now.


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

ok it seems like it worked properly but i just want to make sure, it said at one point, could not find JavaRa.def! be sure the definition file resides in the same directory file that JavaRa.exe is in. Does everybody get this message because i just downloaded JavaRa and ran it. I didnt extract any files, will try to reinstall java from that site listed in the post now.


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

hmm... i got error 1721 when i tried installing JDK, this is better than before but i will try installing it from the normal java site now. EDIT****************** still the same problem, i install java but java is not detected on my system... ; (. I also have the Java title in control panel but when i click on it, it says application not found. I will check back on this post in a bit but for now, im gonna be gone for about an hour. thanks for all the respones though, I got my first response on the first view, thats great.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I found this but have never used it Answers.com - How do you stop the error 'java' is not recognized as an internal or external command operable program or batch file so consider carefully before doing anything


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

joeten said:


> Hi I found this but have never used it Answers.com - How do you stop the error 'java' is not recognized as an internal or external command operable program or batch file so consider carefully before doing anything


 thanks, i looked at it but i dont get that error message, here is the exact error message i get if it helps. 

The registry refers to a non existent java runtime environment installation or the runtime is corrupted.

Acess is denied.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is more jenae's realm he may be able to suggest a way forward


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

joeten said:


> Hi this is more jenae's realm he may be able to suggest a way forward


 ok, thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

I noticed in My C:\ thing, i have numerous java folders and numerous java apps, probably all from reinstalling, when i try to click on the java app, my screen flashes black(looks like a command promt screen flash to me). When i try to delete a java folder, it says i do not have permission to delete this folder even though i have all the administrator rights with UAC turned off.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, in my post #7 there was a link and instructions how to run it did you do this?


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

jenae said:


> Hi, in my post #7 there was a link and instructions how to run it did you do this?


 yes, i followed the instructions and checked all boxes... it crashes when it checks what java i have because i have no java... I also hit the remove older versions button and it worked too. Right now... the only thing i can do is attempt to manually delete them... i had to get permission rights to all folders first but some Java things wont delete. I would post a screenshot of what i see when i search java but i cant post it here... I have 3 JRE's and they are all the same version in my folder. I cant delete them either. I know that deleting these probably wont help because there is so much in the registry but its worth a shot...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi jenae would revo help here


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

update: i read what happened in JavaRa and it said this, i have seen these in my registry, they are all Java plug ins... also, now whenever i try to install java i get error 2753... sorry for long post under but i wanted to make sure you saw all of it



There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0001-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0002-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0003-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0004-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0005-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0006-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0007-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0008-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0009-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0010-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0011-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0012-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0013-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0014-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0015-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0016-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0017-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0018-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0019-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0020-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0021-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
There was an error removing \Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0022-ABCDEFFDCBA}. The error returned was 124.
------------------------------------


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi either revo uninstaller or this may help |MG| Windows Installer CleanUp Utility 7.2 Download

Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the manual way is long and detailed as you can see from this script I have posted it in full so you can see what's involved. Copy and paste into notepad call it Java.vbs (make sure you expand to inc "all files" or it will default to.txt) Run the script Restart your computer and see how you go. (copy everything in the code box)



```
Option Explicit

Dim wshShell, fso, strLogFile, ts, strTempDir, strTempISS, strUnString, tsIn, blFound
Dim strUninstLine, CLSID, search5, search6, search7, strJRE1, strDisplayName, strDisplayVersion
Dim strPublisher, strUninstallString, strJREUninstallString, strJREDisplayName
Dim search1, search2, search3, search4, strJREUninstallStringNEW, ret, strUninstCMD
Dim tsISS, strSetupexe, qVal, strComputername

qVal = 0

Set wshShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell") 
Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject") 

strComputername = wshShell.ExpandEnvironmentStrings("%COMPUTERNAME%")

If Not fso.FolderExists("C:\Logs") Then fso.CreateFolder("C:\Logs")
strLogFile = "C:\Logs\Java_Uninstall_" & strComputername & ".log"
Set ts = fso.OpenTextFile(strLogFile, 8, True)

ts.WriteLine String(80, "_") 
ts.WriteLine String(80, "¯") 
ts.WriteLine Now() & " - Java Runtime(s) uninstallation"
ts.WriteLine String(80, "_") & vbCrlf

'# Generate Registry extracts from 'Uninstall' keys.
PreFlight()

'# Kill Java Processes
KillProc()

strTempDir = wshShell.ExpandEnvironmentStrings("%temp%")
strTempISS = strTempDir & "\iss" 
strUnString = " -s -a /s /f1" 
Set tsIn = fso.OpenTextFile(strTempDir & "\uninstall.tmp", 1) 

If Not fso.FolderExists(strTempISS) Then fso.CreateFolder(strTempISS) 

blFound = False

Do While Not tsIn.AtEndOfStream
    strUninstLine = tsIn.ReadLine 
    CLSID = Mid(strUninstLine, 73, 38) 
    search5 = Instr(strUninstLine, "JRE 1") 
    search6 = Instr(strUninstLine, "]") 
    If search5 > 0 AND search6 > 0 Then 
        strJRE1 = Replace(Mid(strUninstLine, search5, search6),"]","")   
    End If 

    On Error Resume Next

    strDisplayName = wshShell.RegRead("HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\" & CLSID & "\DisplayName") 
    strDisplayVersion = wshShell.RegRead("HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\" & CLSID & "\DisplayVersion") 
    strPublisher = wshShell.RegRead("HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\" & CLSID & "\Publisher") 
    strUninstallString = wshShell.RegRead("HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\" & CLSID & "\UninstallString") 

    strJREUninstallString = wshShell.RegRead("HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\" & strJRE1 & "\UninstallString") 
    strJREDisplayName = wshShell.RegRead("HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\" & strJRE1 & "\DisplayName") 

    On Error Goto 0

    'Search for presence of Java and Sun in DisplayName and Publisher 
    search1 = Instr(1, strDisplayName, "Java", 1) 
    search2 = Instr(1, strPublisher, "Sun", 1) 
    search3 = Instr(1, strDisplayName, "J2SE", 1) 
    search4 = Instr(1, strUninstallString, "setup.exe", 1)
    search7 = InStr(1, strDisplayName, "Development", 1) + InStr(1, strDisplayName, "Java DB", 1)

    If strJREUninstallString <> "" Then
        blFound = True
        '# JRE 1 found
        strJREUninstallStringNEW = Replace(strJREUninstallString," -f"," -s -a /s /f") 
        ts.WriteLine Now() & " - " & strJREDisplayName
        ts.WriteLine Now() & " - Uninstall String sent: " & strJREUninstallStringNEW 
        ret = wshShell.Run(strJREUninstallStringNEW , 0, True)
        ts.WriteLine Now() & " - Return: " & ret
        If ret <> 0 And ret <> 3010 Then qVal = 1

    ElseIf search7 = 0 And search1 > 0 Or search3 > 0 And search2 > 0 Then
        blFound = True
        strUninstCMD = "msiexec.exe /x " & CLSID & " /norestart /qn"

        If search4 > 0 Then
            '# Old InstallShield setup found
            Set tsISS = fso.OpenTextFile(strTempISS & "\" & CLSID & ".iss", 2, True)
  
            'Create Response file for any Java Version 
            tsISS.WriteLine "[InstallShield Silent]" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "Version=v6.00.000" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "File=Response File" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "[File Transfer]" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "OverwrittenReadOnly=NoToAll" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "[" & CLSID & "-DlgOrder]" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "Dlg0=" & CLSID & "-SprintfBox-0" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "Count=2" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "Dlg1=" & CLSID & "-File Transfer" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "[" & CLSID & "-SprintfBox-0]" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "Result=1" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "[Application]" 
            tsISS.WriteLine "Name=Java 2 Runtime Environment, SE v1.4.0_01"
            tsISS.WriteLine "Version=1.4.0_01"
            tsISS.WriteLine "Company=JavaSoft"
            tsISS.WriteLine "Lang=0009"
            tsISS.WriteLine "[" & CLSID & "-File Transfer]"
            tsISS.WriteLine "SharedFile=YesToAll"
            tsISS.Close

            strSetupexe = Left(strUninstallString, search4 + 9) 
            strUninstCMD =  strSetupexe & strUnString & Chr(34) & strTempISS & "\" & CLSID & ".iss" & Chr(34) 
        End If

        ts.WriteLine Now() & " - " & strDisplayName & "    - Version: " & strDisplayVersion
        ts.WriteLine Now() & " - Uninstall String sent: " & strUninstCMD
        ret = wshShell.Run(strUninstCMD , 0, True) 
        ts.WriteLine Now() & " - Return: " & ret
        If ret <> 0 And ret <> 3010 Then qVal = 1
    End If 

Loop

tsIn.Close

If Not blFound Then
    ts.WriteLine Now() & " - No Java Runtime versions found installed."
    qVal = 99
End If

ts.WriteLine String(80, "_") 
ts.WriteLine String(80, "¯") 
ts.Close
fso.DeleteFolder(strTempISS)
fso.DeleteFile(strTempDir & "\uninstall.tmp")

WScript.Quit(qVal)

Sub PreFlight()
    '# Creates temp files containing extracts from registry 'Uninstall' keys.
    Dim wshShell, fso, sTemp
    Set wshShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
    Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
    sTemp = wshShell.ExpandEnvironmentStrings("%temp%")
    wshShell.Run "REGEDIT /E %temp%\registry.tmp HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\microsoft\windows\currentversion\uninstall", 0, True
    wshShell.Run "cmd /c type %temp%\registry.tmp | find /i ""{"" | find /i ""}]"" > %temp%\uninstall.tmp ", 0, True
    wshShell.Run "cmd /c type %temp%\registry.tmp | find /i ""JRE 1"" >> %temp%\uninstall.tmp ", 0, True
    If Not fso.FileExists(sTemp & "\uninstall.tmp") Then
        ts.WriteLine Now() & " - No input - %temp%\uninstall.tmp Reg extract not created."
        ts.WriteLine String(80, "_") 
        ts.WriteLine String(80, "¯") 
        ts.Close
        WScript.Quit(1)
    End If
End Sub

Sub KillProc()
    '# kills jusched.exe and jqs.exe if they are running.  These processes will cause the installer to fail.
    Dim wshShell
    Set wshShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
    wshShell.Run "Taskkill /F /IM jusched.exe /T", 0, True
    wshShell.Run "Taskkill /F /IM jqs.exe /T", 0, True
End Sub
```


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks will try now and edit post when im done. @Jenae, what to you mean by inc? i just copy and paste this into notepad and name it the java thing? I think i know what you mean, just make sure it is named the java thing and not .txt. It will run automatically? EDIT: i tried the uninstaller, it said i needed to use the windows uninstall first and then when im done, it would scan for other files from that program, very helpful though and i will try it again when i get past error 2753 or whatever the # is.


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok so the windows install thing didnt work so well, i think its for when i have removed the program and am reinstalling, it did find a Java auto updater which i thought was a little weird. The second link was very helpful but couldnt uninstall, same error, but, it did find many java files in my registry i had not previously seen, but i didnt want to delete them.


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

I did the java.vbs thing, i opened up notepad, copied everything from the code box and pasted it into notepad, saved it as java.vbs and set the thing to all files, It said coding and i kept it at default (AMSI) or somethign along the lines of AMSI, i clicked on the saved java and i just got the moving circle for thinking, it worked correctly right? anyways, restarting now.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay, as I said on the other topic this is going to be a shot in the dark, some simple ideas that might work, you never know. It looks as if some advance ideas have been attempted but not worked. I am going to go back to the original problem and take out two key bits.

Minecraft not working, Java error.
Error with the message "The registry refers to a non existent java runtime environment installation or the runtime is corrupted."

If you have Java installed now, after all the things you have been trying, could I ask you to uninstall it please.

> - Uninstall (JDK, Java 6 Update, etc., all of them)
> - Uninstall/remove MineCraft.
> - After that, restart the system then run Disk Cleanup just to clear all files (or if you have ccleaner, run that)
CCleaner - Download
> - After the clean, let's restart again.
> - Once restarted, go to Java SE Downloads and download the latest JRE.
(In the Java Platform - Standard Edition box, select the JRE download at the right hand side of the screen, select your Operating System when asked then download and install).
> - Go to Java island gaming, tropical flash games paradise - Mario games - Sonic games and try to play a game.
> - Assuming the previous step works, download a fresh install of MineCraft and reinstall it.

What happens when you try to run MineCraft now?

If the error persists after these things, I actually have idea for the next step, but it is important to try the above first.


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

Stephen Bowles said:


> Okay, as I said on the other topic this is going to be a shot in the dark, some simple ideas that might work, you never know. It looks as if some advance ideas have been attempted but not worked. I am going to go back to the original problem and take out two key bits.
> 
> Minecraft not working, Java error.
> Error with the message "The registry refers to a non existent java runtime environment installation or the runtime is corrupted."
> ...


 
ok thanks but ive already tried this : ). Ive ran CCcleaner many times. Ive done an uninstall of java. Ive treid both of those at once. I can find java registry files but i dont want to delete them... and i dont want to hire somebody who knows what they are doing because i figure its time for a new computer anyways. Minecraft is also just a saved file, no download was necesary and the first thing i did was uninstall it when i saw it wasnt working. Again, thanks for caring and trying to help but all of these have been done.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

You have already tried that, in that order? (The order is somewhat important...)

Minecraft is a browser game? Have you tried it in another browser?

Also, change the minecraft.jar to minecraft.exe, see if that works. (The download from the minecraft website is now an .exe anyway.)


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

Stephen Bowles said:


> You have already tried that, in that order? (The order is somewhat important...)
> 
> Minecraft is a browser game? Have you tried it in another browser?
> 
> Also, change the minecraft.jar to minecraft.exe, see if that works. (The download from the minecraft website is now an .exe anyway.)


yes, i have uninstalled everything from control panel and ran CC cleaner. I havent tried it in another browser but it wouldnt work because it still requires java doesnt it? I saved it as an .exe and tried saving it as a .jar one time and it didnt run. It came up as what would you like to run this program with, and a ton of stupid stuff came up like itunes and adobe reader.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

You'd be surprised. If you have another browser install, give it a go.

When you go to the following page, How do I test whether Java is working on my computer?, does it show any old version of Java installed? (Although because you've uninstalled and reinstalled Java a number of times, it shouldn't show any old versions installed, I was just curious).

I have a theory that might work, it shouldn't take too much effort. 

- > Uninstall all installed versions of Java, plugins, add-ons, etc.
(Restart computer)
(Run Ccleaner and clear junk)

- > Go to https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/[email protected]_Developer and install JRE 6 update 4.
(Restart computer)

- > Go to the Control Panel
- > Click on Programs
- > Click on the Java icon

- > In the new Window, click on the update tab
- > Click the Update Now button

The (Restart computer) parts are not highly critical, but I think it is a good idea at those key points, just to avoid any silly nonsense that could happen (although unlikely).

Hopefully this works, it was just a thought but sometimes is the case the programs want to use older versions of something and the newer versions just create problems (if you install the newer one without the old one originally).

Edit: The above is for Windows 7, your Java icon may vary in position depending on what Operating System you are using. On XP the icon should just in the Control Panel somewhere, Vista should be similar to 7 or XP (depending on Control Panel view).

Edit: (You may decide not to update Java, if you test Minecraft after installing JRE 6 Update 4 and it works).


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

Stephen Bowles said:


> You'd be surprised. If you have another browser install, give it a go.
> 
> When you go to the following page, How do I test whether Java is working on my computer?, does it show any old version of Java installed? (Although because you've uninstalled and reinstalled Java a number of times, it shouldn't show any old versions installed, I was just curious).
> 
> ...


yeah, i would be willing to try that but i still have error 2753 whenever i try to uninstall because i ran javara and it uninstalled some but left others. What browser would you reccomend i try? I still dont think it would help because i cant even get java installed or uninstalled. Also, in my control panel, the only sign of java is 6 update 23, no java icon or anything.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Ah, missed that bit, so you get error 2753 when trying to uninstall Java 6 update 23.

- > Have you tried reinstalling Java 6 Update 23 (if you can) then trying to uninstall it? (If you try this, download the offline installer).

- > You could also use a system restore point to before you use JavaRa.

- > PureRa might help solve the problem, deleting old bits of files left over from uninstalls http://raproducts.org/click/click.php?id=7

- > Winodws Cleanup utility has been known to help solve this type of problem (but isn't support anymore) ftp://ftp.uni-rostock.de/pub/tools/microsoft/Reskit/NT52/US/msicuu2.exe

- > Revo might be of help Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems

Hopefully one of those will help solve that error, and then you can try the reinstall. Again, it sounds like a lot of messing about but shouldn't take too long to try.


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

Stephen Bowles said:


> Ah, missed that bit, so you get error 2753 when trying to uninstall Java 6 update 23.
> 
> - > Have you tried reinstalling Java 6 Update 23 (if you can) then trying to uninstall it? (If you try this, download the offline installer).
> 
> ...


thanks, already tried windows cleanup utility and the complete uninstaller (other post) i will try the other two. EDIT, i have alread tried ervo uninstaller but i will run again because it cant hurt, during revo uninstaller, i get the error when i do the program uninstall first though..


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok i ran the PureRa and i ran the revo uninstaller program, im worried about deleting this though because it talks about the internet (IE) and i dont want it to delete codes from that because it could mess things up right? heres a screenshot of what i am afraid to delete, if you think its ok, i will go ahead but im still waiting.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

It should be fine, although it is always a good idea to create a backup of the registry and a restore point, before deleting registry entries. PureRa should make one but after your post, I just checked and it doesn't seem too, odd. Could just be me.

To be safe, create a system restore point and create a registry back up.

To create a restore point in Windows Vista/7.
- > Start
- > Type "create a restore point"
- > In the window that appears, click on the create button, it doesn't matter too much what you name it. 

To create a registry backup in Windows Vista/7
- > Start
- > Type regedit.
- > In the Registry Editor Window, at the toolbar, click File then Export.
- > It doesn't matter what you name the export either, better name it something sensible though, then click save.

With that said, it shouldn't affect anything, as it is just entries from the old installation, but you never know.


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

sorry, what also makes me nervous is they show a lot of stuff that should be deleted, like My computer. And i cant tell whats an error and whats not. Do i just click select all and delete? Or do i have to not select some of them, because the stuff like My computer is in red, i dont know if that means it wont be deleted or something but i just want to make sure. I also created a backup of my registry.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

I can understand your worry.

There are two ways to go about this, you can try and select just the entries you feel are relevant and ignoring the ones you are concerned about. Alternatively, simply just selecting all that the program thinks should be removed, if anything bad happens, you have backups in place, although this is probably unlikely.

However, it sounds as if you are talking about Revo, in which case do not worry about it too much. Revo should create its own system restore point and targets entries related to that one program.


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok i just deleted all and didnt notice any problems... It got rid of the java on my control panel completely, will try to install java again now. EDIT i did not follow the directions from the post that said install it from here https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP...-CDS_Developer because it gave me a 64 bit download and i dont have a 64 bit computer. I am using the normal java site again. If this is wrong, i can always try the link again but i think im right just using what little common sense with computers i have.


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok im back to where i started now, im getting the first error because i got 2753, i will try to run JavaRa again tomorrow though because that could be helpful. Im going to sleep tonight though. Thanks for the help again. Also, this is what java appears as in control panel, i could try using the old java and updating it like you said but it was 64 bit so i didnt want to screw anything up.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Whoops, sorry, thought you had 64bit for some reason.

The following link is a 32bit download. Download Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0.4 (32-bit) - Download - FileHippo.com


----------



## mikemac402 (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks, will run a complete uninstall and try your previous instructions. Sorry too, im runnning a tight schedule in the next fre days so i might not be that responsive. Just letting you know in advance. EDIT i still see the blank java icon so i cant even click on it and update, i will try the other two removal products tomorrow but im buisy now.


----------

